# Various Monsters, No Small Fish Here.



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Some of you may remember all these fish, I kept these back in late 90's and early 2000's.

17" Peru Rhom.









2 x 15" Caribe
















11" Natt








































15" and 12"


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Big fishes wow


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It was a nice collection!


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice looking fish! about how old are they??


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Nice looking fish! about how old are they??


Well, the Pygos I grabbed from Wayne maybe 10 years ago. Rhom I believe was from Oliver, can't remember when I got that one.

All these fish have been sold off years ago.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Some good looking Piranha there..no fat boys


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Some good looking Piranha there..no fat boys


Thanks, I am not a fan of over feeding my fish. My large fish get 1-2 feedings a week.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Is this the same rhom Bryan?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I remember that pic, I had a few large Rhoms I am not sure if this is the same fish.

I did take that 17" Rhom in the pic from Wayne though! When he got his bigger one.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you still keep P's ????


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Do you still keep P's ????


I just found your post on those 2 gorgeous beast that you keep now.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have some stuff coming in soon that will blow your red sox off!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful kick ass monster rhom!...He rocks like a MEGADEATH concert!!...


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

locust said:


> Is this the same rhom Bryan?
> View attachment 204857


no, that fish was at Tom's in detroit, it died, never ate after a few months. I saw the frozen version of him, at 18" when I went to go visit, back in 1999


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------

